

TSA Got Everything It Wanted For Christmas - gcb
http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/12/29/218209/tsa-got-everything-it-wanted-for-christmas

======
Irfaan
$7.8 billion is the _total_ budget. The increase was a more modest $153
million.

I'm all for hating on the TSA. I'm just a stickler for accurate hating. :P

~~~
redthrowaway
Who needs 40,000 teachers? _We've_ got 250 pinch-to-zoom'd microwaves...

------
ORioN63
While we're at it, don't forget the new NDAA, that allows any American to be
arrested for as long as the authorities please...
[http://www.salon.com/2011/12/16/three_myths_about_the_detent...](http://www.salon.com/2011/12/16/three_myths_about_the_detention_bill/singleton/)

------
mml
Ah, a fine, growing, young security apparatus. The worst is yet to come. Some
day, they'll be in charge of the Internet for no apparent reason.

------
wkdown
Time to start taking Amtrak

------
drivebyacct2
I hate the TSA, I hate NDAA. They're a sick stain on America, they're a
mockery of pre-9/11 America, and they're an insult to the tragedy and victims.
That having been said, I'm kinda tired of seeing them on HN, much as I'm
shocked that GoDaddy keeps hitting the frontpage one or more times a day for,
what, a week now?

Really? _Really?_ I understand disagreeing, but I'm so out of line for saying
that NDAA/TSA has nothing to do with Hacker News that I'm actually downvoted
for it?

~~~
redthrowaway
HN's gotten big. As bizarre as it seems, proggit is now probably a better
place for hacker stuff, with a higher quality of discussion, as well.

------
gcb
ironically, when i choose between a job in Europe or one in the USA, i
considered a lot the fleeing freedoms here and in particular the hassle of
international flights (since my family would be in another country and all).

ended up convincing myself that the way the TSA was couldn't get any worse :(
that was before the body scanners

------
gcb
would using something like socialflights.com avoid all this hassle?

